# Making Beeswax Candles



## ReLearning2Live (Aug 3, 2012)

We are starting this tradition in our home of dipping candles together as a family and then having a bi-monthly night be "no electricity night" - where all lights and electronics go off when the sun goes down! We haven't had one yet, but are excited to start 

We want to make beeswax tapers via the dipping method and have the beeswax and the equipment, but have a few questions. Can anyone provide guidance?


Can the candles be 100% pure beeswax or should we add anything for any reason?
Need help with wick selection. The tapers will be standard size to fit into the typical taper holders, so about 1" or so in dia at the base. What style and size wick is best for this? Where is the cheapest source?

That is all for now


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Modest candle skills here, in that we made them, but didn't actually change the basics.

I got candle wicking on sale, it was a big spool and we cut them to fit the candle molds I used. I never dipped them at all because it was SO time consuming, I just used the tin candle molds which husband made. He used to work at Greenfield Village in Dearborn, MI, as a Tinsmith. We used the candles on the table, at our Wedding, and in the pierced tin lanterns as decorative lighting. Parafin candles burn way too hot for tin lanterns, they will melt the tin solder and destroy the lanterns. ONLY beeswax candles allowed in the lanterns!! Same with other tin decorative objects, sconces, night time candlesticks, that would be found in many Early American homes of the less wealthy people. 

He told me the wicking is cotton cord, soaked in saltwater traditionally. Saltwater soaks into the cotton, slows the burning for longer lasting candles.

I just used plain beeswax, didn't add anything. I will say the straight beeswax gets a very bright light, but they do get soft, may melt sideways, sitting in sticks, in the heat. Almost no smoke, so they were very desirable for houses, and a bit more expensive than the lesser candle mixes like tallow used in the past. Beeswax do smell better than the cheap candles, but it is still a "waxy" smell. Experimenting with scented candles and colors would be fun with the kids, and smell good when used.

I would hunt out some local beekeepers, for wax supplies. We can get wax very cheaply around here, because no one seems to want it. You could experiment with making your own wicking or just buy it from Michaels or other craft type stores, even Ebay. Look wicking up on line, for recipes of salt to liquid, for the soaking. Plain cotton cord is not that hard to find, not expensive for the great amount you get on a ball! Maybe the Dollar store would have some string for you.

Not sure if you can locate candle molds or what the cost would be for them. Might be an option if the dipping gets to be tiresome. I just couldn't face the endless dipping, waiting for them to harden and dip again. With the molds, we strung the wicks in the molds, then melted the beeswax, poured the melted wax into the molds and let them harden. Still a bit messy, but I could walk away while the candles took their time hardening over a few hours. I always gave them PLENTY of time so they were less likely to break or bend. Then you removed the candles from the molds, boxed them so they stayed straight in storage. Kids can still help with the candles, colors, smells, gently boxing the finished products. So everyone gets to enjoy being makers on the nights of no electricity.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

use 100% beeswax, get your wicks here: 
Candle Wick CW-340 at Jas. Townsend and Son, Inc. There is also a very helpful video on candle making there.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

goodhors said:


> Parafin candles burn way too hot for tin lanterns, they will melt the tin solder and destroy the lanterns. ONLY beeswax candles allowed in the lanterns!! Same with other tin decorative objects, sconces, night time candlesticks, that would be found in many Early American homes of the less wealthy people.


* * * * * * * * * * * * 
let the above sentences stand, without commenting further. Pure beeswax has a melting point of approximately 144-147 degrees F., which is about 10 degrees above most paraffin waxes! NEITHER paraffin, nor beeswax, nor any other wax burns hot enough to melt the tin solder from a soldered lantern, because the lowest melting point of tin solder, is 361.4 degrees farenheit.

Beeswax is definitely preferable for candles, mainly because there are at least 
11 known toxins; 2 of which are known carcinagins that are found in paraffin.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

As I get local beeswax, the price is good. However for wicks...mmmm I was just talking to my son about our upcoming projects for home school and making candles is one of them. Kite string is a choice as it is cotton string, definitely cheap and then you soak it in borax plus table salt...now that is easy enough. 

How to Make Your Own Wicks for Candles | eHow.com

I discussed with my son the cost of the candles made with beeswax...mmm Ok so I gave that some thought. You know those little tin cans that tomato paste comes in? Take something sharp and make a tiny hole big enough to thread that homemade wick through a clean one in the direct center. Then you will want to thread the end of the wick through that hole, tying a temp knot on that end. Then you take the end that comes up from the bottom inside that can and you tie it to a cross bar which could be a pencil, stick or so on that sits horizontally across the top of the can. Simply melt the wax in a double broiler set up or a pan with a can inside so it does not mess up your pans is a good option. Once it is melted let cool just a little and pour carefully into the can til it is full. You can then let it cool, cut that knot on the bottom but leave some wick out and slide it out carefully when it is done...You get a nice pillar candle. Use a bigger can for a bigger pillar size.

Candle Making - Pillar Candles - How To Make a Basic Molded Pillar Candles

As for making the dipping candles...This was a cute easy way to do it. Again if you make the wicks and use a stick...this is pretty cheap to make. This sounds like fun and you can add candle safe scents...

Learn to Make Hand Dipped Candles


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The biggest thing for me in candlemaking was the real wicking. Making do with string can be a fun kid craft, but IMO it wastes the whole works by weak and uneven burning. I loved learning about different kinds of wicks used in history (uh, like in the 60's when lead-core wicks were just the thing for sand candles) and felt like my candles were real, not just a playtime thing.

And while dipping is engaging, nothing beat the anticipation and excitement of breaking out of bed in the morning to turn out the molds filled the night before. Unless it was setting light to your latest idea.

What a great experience to give your kids!


----------

